

Let your ideas grow - bartoszpietrzak
http://codetunes.com/2013/let-your-ideas-grow

======
toumhi
Quite timely article as we're also looking to streamline the sales process,
but in a slightly different context:

we're still in customer validation stage (that is, we're not sure of our
business model yet) and we need to convert feedback from multiple silos
(kissmetrics usage of the app, wufoo survey results, welcome and end calls
tracked in an excel spreadsheet) into actionable insight so we can continue to
build the product.

I'm actually researching this area (customer feedback in early stage companies
and the build-measure-learn cycle) at the moment, so if this pain sounds real
to you, feel free to contact me (contact details in profile).

------
juskrey
You have very nice artwork on your both sites.

~~~
wd49
It really is beautiful, who did it?

~~~
bartoszpietrzak
<http://dribbble.com/annafratczak> on monterail.com and
<http://dribbble.com/waldek> on codetunes.com

